# Thick Gauge Stainless Rondeau



## lumo (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone know of a heavy duty 20-40 qt commercial grade braziers/rondeaus, stainless lined with a 2.5 mm plus wall thickness, preferably warp resistant?


----------



## stringer (Jul 17, 2019)

lumo said:


> Anyone know of a heavy duty 20-40 qt commercial grade braziers/rondeaus, stainless lined with a 2.5 mm plus wall thickness, preferably warp resistant?



I would recommend Vollrath Centurion. I haven't gotten one of these heavy duty stainless clad ones to warp despite my best efforts. It is still possible to rip the handles off and I have one that the aluminum base started peeling off. Not that big of a deal except for when I want to use it to pop bulk popcorn.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vollrath-3320-centurion-20-qt-brazier-pan/9223320.html
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vollrath-3328-centurion-28-5-qt-brazier-pan/9223328.html


----------



## lumo (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks Stringer, I've used those and agree with them not warping but I'm looking for a thicker gauge wall. Where in Boston are you working?


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 20, 2019)

The thickest single wall I've ever used is sitram catering and its pretty bombproof, but its only 1.x mm of solid stainless...
AFAIK nobody making 2+mm solid stainless because i conducts heat poorly.

https://sitramusa.com/product/horeca-r/

All clad commercial 20qt rondeau is single ply sidewalls for example, 
but you would need multiply type all-clad to get 2.5mm thick

Its hard to manufacture try-ply in very large sizes and deep profiles like 40cm
maybe one reason it is so rare/non-existent.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Aug 5, 2019)

stringer said:


> I would recommend Vollrath Centurion.



These are nice, the handles are welded on and will break off eventually, the bottom will eventually separate as well but that's a good 5-8yrs of abuse. Paderno also makes some really nice rondeau's


----------

